# Grape Juice and weight loss?



## Karren (Jan 12, 2009)

This week the light bulb just came on...&lt;Blink&gt; I gained 6 pounds over the holidays so on Jan 3rd I started to exersize and eat better and started drinking a couple large glasses of concord grape juice every day... and the pounds started comming off... and I'm now 1 pound less than my pre-holidayweight after 9 days... I lost 7 pounds...... in 9 days!! Then it struck me... every time I go into this mode I also start drinking grape juice again... So I googled it and here one article I found.....

Quote:
Weight loss can be a pretty difficult task especially if your weight is pretty far from what you would like it to be. However, with proper advice and the right amount of motivation, nothing can stand in your way.
You've probably heard that there are various things in nature that can help you lose the unwanted weight, such as green tea, vinegar, herbals and many others. But very few people actually know that they can also use grape juice for weight loss.

The good news is that grape juice has a lot of other great properties too: it's a good aphrodisiac, it helps you improve your vision, it's a great energizer, it contains C vitamin - it's sweet and tastes good. Above all of these, it helps you lose weight too!

I should not even mention how easy it is to prepare - you'll be needing 100g of grapes (a black variety is preferable), water and palm sugar (by taste). After squeezing the grapes with a juicer mix with the water and sugar and stir well.

So if it's so easy to prepare and so good for you - why not consume it daily or even more times in the same day? Why not develop a habit of drinking some in the morning and some in the afternoon? If you're going to form a habit like that, you should also go for a little exercise too - a little in the morning and a little in the afternoon also. You'll discover that you'll feel better within days, and before you know it you'll even be thinner.

Nature is full of wonderful resources such as this one and yet many people take pills to lose weight. Whenever that thought crosses your mind ever again, just think about grape juice for weight loss instead of it.

Source - http://www.ezinearticles.com/?Grape-...Loss&amp;id=829032

Here's another one.... Easy Weight Loss - How Grape Juice Helps You Eat Less and Eat Healthy and Eat Less Sugar - http://livinglitenow.com/blog/?p=12

So there may or may not be a connection... but it is working for me... I have also cut back on eating as much and exersizing more but for some reason it seems to me... that I loose more weight, faster if I drink grape juice too...

What do you think?


----------



## daer0n (Jan 12, 2009)

Hm, that is pretty interesting Karren, i had never heard of grape juice helping people to lose weight! I love grape juice but i rarely ever drink it since i am the only one at home that likes it. So we don't really buy it often. That is good to know though, thanks for the info!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 12, 2009)

Interesting!

Do you prepare it the same way in the 1st article? Or do you buy it at the store(i.e. Welchs...)


----------



## Karren (Jan 12, 2009)

Just Welchs... And I never tied the two together until I steped on the scale this morning and then went and had a large glass of grape juice for breakfast..


----------



## magosienne (Jan 12, 2009)

Interesting ! I love grape juice, i used to drink a lot of it as a kid, then stopped because of the fruit's little bits of skin we find sometimes. Now that sounds like an occasion to eat some again.

Try also pineapple (preferably fresh), it's a good source of vitamins and minerals, and it helps loosing weight as well.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 12, 2009)

That's awesome! I love grapejuice, and drink it pretty often.. haha..

Maybe I'll pay attention in the future.. see if it's doing anything for me


----------



## esha (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome, that's so interesting Karren. Thanks!


----------



## Karren (Jan 13, 2009)

As of this morning... Lost 8 pounds in 10 days!!



. I'm still amazed.. And I ate ice creame last night and the better part of a bag or Hersheys Hugs last weekend?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2009)

Karren, i hate you.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, sounds cool


----------



## umraon (Jan 16, 2009)

i think i'm going to try this too.



I have 6 pounds to lose too.


----------



## Grandmakittie (Jan 18, 2012)

*This is what i found on Grape Juice and Weight Loss*

* *

*Easy, slimming remedy to lose weight*

*According to the Wilen Sisters, "When you use this daily juice regimen, you'll fit into clothes you haven't worn in years!"*

*Sounds too good to be true? You may think you've heard it all beforeâ€”restrictive diets, scams and scary weight-loss supplements. But the secret to losing stubborn belly fat couldn't be easier!*

*What's the secret? In two words: Grape juice.*

* *

*But you say you already enjoy grape juice, so do you need to do something special to make the Grape Juice Cure work?*

*No, it's easy when you follow these daily instructions... and watch the weight come off:*

* *

*Simply drink 3 ounces of pure grape juice (buy a brand without sugar, additives or preservatives). Mix the grape juice with 1 ounce of water before each meal and at bedtime. Drink this delicious mixture slowly, taking from five to 10 minutes for each glass.*

*That's it... and the Wilen Sisters swear by it.*


----------



## divadoll (Jan 18, 2012)

hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Karren (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm glad I rediscovered my thread.... I went out and bought 2 bottles of grape juice last night.... lol


----------

